# Salut Groupe

## gidem

Salut Groupe,

je voulais simplement saluer le groupe de discussion francophone de Gentoo!

----------

## PaRaNo

SALUT gidem!

 :Smile: 

----------

## Gaug

Bonjour gidem   :Wink: 

----------

## SuperTomate

Ben... bienvenue ici alors !   :Very Happy: 

Et si tu veux être bien reçu, commence par renommer ton titre en suivant les conseils de ce thread. Merci.

----------

## theturtle123

salut gidem 

(alcooliques anonymes staïle)

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## scout

coucou    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yuk159

salut   :Smile: 

----------

## Doudou

Bijour

----------

## Yann

Magandang araw

----------

## Nidel

(tien un post pour augmenter sont taux de messages)

Bonjour, en passant je suis nouveau aussi   :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

## theturtle123

ou ça un post pour augmenter le nombre de messages ?   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## scout

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> ou ça un post pour augmenter le nombre de messages ?    

 

ici !

----------

## scout

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> ou ça un post pour augmenter le nombre de messages ?    

 

ah non, pardon, là https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=140988

----------

## Nidel

je dirait meme la => https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=quote&p=898305  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## J4nus

bonjour

----------

## theturtle123

bonjour à toi aussi !

```
for(int i=0; i < nb_users; i++) 

   printf("salut %s\n", get_user_name(i));
```

méfiez vous mon nombre de posts va sauter !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## moon69

bonjour a vous tous,

ya des gens aimable encore !  :Wink: 

tan mieux

----------

## yoyo

Pfffffff, j'parle pas aux noob ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ttgeub

salut, je poste sur tous les trucs actuellement pour passer Apprentice   :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> salut, je poste sur tous les trucs actuellement pour passer Apprentice  

 j'parle pas aux Apprentice non plus ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## scout

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> j'parle pas aux Apprentice non plus ...  

 

Boh, on va bien trouver un ancien post avec un apprentice qui pose une question sur fluxbox ...

[EDIT]en parcourant les post depuis le 16/02, yoyo n'a répondu à aucun apprentice, par contre on l'a vu plusieurs fois répondre à des noob

----------

## yoyo

 *scout wrote:*   

> [EDIT]en parcourant les post depuis le 16/02, yoyo n'a répondu à aucun apprentice, par contre on l'a vu plusieurs fois répondre à des noob

 

Bon, d'accord, j'leur parle aux noobs ...   :Laughing: 

@scout : Mais alors, j'parle pas aux gurus qui me dénoncent !!!

----------

## alba

lu  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> @scout : Mais alors, j'parle pas aux gurus qui me dénoncent !!!

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  je vais me sentir seul moi   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *gidem wrote:*   

> Salut Groupe,
> 
> je voulais simplement saluer le groupe de discussion francophone de Gentoo!

 

Bonjour à toi cousin de l'outre Atlantique

fais pas trop froid là ?  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   @scout : Mais alors, j'parle pas aux gurus qui me dénoncent !!! 
> 
>    je vais me sentir seul moi    

 

Méthode Coué : écris 100 fois "Je vais bien, tout va bien, je ne suis pas tout seul".

Tu verras, tu vas passer l33t sans t'en apercevoir  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

@yoyo : moi je parle plus aux l33ts, y m'énèrvent !

D'ailleurs, je m'énerve tout le temps !  :Laughing: 

----------

## scout

"Je vais bien, tout va bien, je ne suis pas tout seul" "Je vais bien, tout va bien, je ne suis pas tout seul" "Je vais bien, tout va bien, je ne suis pas tout seul" "Je vais bien, tout va bien, je ne suis pas tout seul" "Je vais bien, tout va bien, je ne suis pas tout seul" "Je vais bien, tout va bien, je ne suis pas tout seul" "Je vais bien, tout va bien, je ne suis pas tout seul" "Je vais bien, tout va bien, je ne suis pas tout seul" "Je vais bien, tout va bien, je ne suis pas tout seul"

Ah ça va mieux c'est vrai   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ghoti

 *scout wrote:*   

> Ah ça va mieux c'est vrai   

 

Courage : plus que 99 !  :Wink: 

----------

## Oo Thior oO

moi aussi moi aussi je veux dire bijour !

Et un message de plus   :Surprised: 

----------

## Admin-galere

Moi aussi je veux mettre mon grain de sel: bonjour!! et pis ca va ptet finir par le faire passer au niveau superieur, qui sait???

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sireyessire

@admin-galère : c'est à 300 que tu passeras guru 

@scout : mais tu sais bien que t'es pas tout seul et puis yoyo il a jamais pu abandonner un fluxbox addicted comme nous le sommes    :Razz: 

----------

## Admin-galere

bon ben puisque c'est a 300 je laisse tomber j'y arriverai pas.   :Sad: 

----------

## dyurne

c'est tres con comme topic. c'est pour ça que j'y vais de mon message.

----------

## fribadeau

Bon, ben bijour aussi...

----------

## yuk159

Moi j'vous l'dit ca sert a rien de vouloir augmenter le nombre de ces posts, a moins de vouloir passer croulant avant l'heure  :Crying or Very sad: 

surtout qu'une fois qu'on y est... et bin on peut plus progresser   :Rolling Eyes: 

@scout : comment sait tu que yoyo n'a jamais repondu a un apprentice etant donne que ca change tout le temp ce genre de choses  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## dyurne

c'est tout à fait faux, je peux jurer que yoyo m'a déjà répondu et je suis apprentice.

Et j'interdis quiconque de dire que je fais un faux témoignage uniquement parce que yoyo et un VRP de fluxbox  :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> yoyo et un VRP de fluxbox

 

 :Arrow:  ARGH je pense que tu voulais écrire EST et non et

Ah bon yoyo utilise ce WM ! Ah je savais pas  :Wink:  et en plus il ferait de la pub !!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  ARGH je pense que tu voulais écrire EST et non et
> 
> Ah bon yoyo utilise ce WM ! Ah je savais pas  et en plus il ferait de la pub !!! 

 

 :Arrow:  ARGH je pense que tu voulais écrire "Le WM !"   :Laughing: 

Qui fait de la pub ???  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sireyessire

Oups Désolé! MEA MAXIMA CULPA

je voulais évidement parler du seul et unique WM digne d'être cité ici  :Wink:   :Mr. Green: 

Ps ne viens tu pas de répondre à un Apprentice yoyo???  :Shocked: 

Certes il a des circonstances atténuantes de part sa fluxboxinite aigüe  :Laughing: 

----------

## dyurne

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Ps ne viens tu pas de répondre à un Apprentice yoyo???  Certes il a des circonstances atténuantes de part sa fluxboxinite aigüe 

 

Piège évident et grossier !! néanmoins il fonctionne. surtout avec les fluxboxiens. (évidemment pour utiliser un WM pareil ils ne sont pas très vifs )  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

ps : désolé pour le "et"

----------

## sireyessire

 *dyurne wrote:*   

>  (évidemment pour utiliser un WM pareil ils ne sont pas très vifs )  
> 
> 

 

C'est pas très gentil ça  :Crying or Very sad:  mais tu vois la réponse est immédiate ce qui prouve 3 choses au moins:

1)ils sont réactifs

2) ils sont sucesptibles quand on les tacquine violement

3) ils savent rester courtois et polis mallgré cela et ne rentreront pas dans un surenchère trollienne... du moins pas encore 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Admin-galere

Ha ces jeunes   :Wink: 

Bon il me fait bien rire ce post.

----------

## dyurne

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> C'est pas très gentil ça  mais tu vois la réponse est immédiate ce qui prouve 3 choses au moins:
> 
> 1)ils sont réactifs
> 
> 2) ils sont sucesptibles quand on les tacquine violement
> ...

 

mais non c'est pas méchant, c'est bon esprit.

si j'ai offusqué quelqu'un je veux bien vous présenter mes excuses, vous envoyer 100 roses, m'arracher les doigts pieds, vous donner mon appart, et même dire que fluxbox c'est le seul WM admissible.

----------

## infinity_

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si j'ai offusqué quelqu'un je veux bien vous présenter mes excuses, vous envoyer 100 roses, m'arracher les doigts pieds, vous donner mon appart, et même dire que fluxbox c'est le seul WM admissible.

 

Ben... Commence tout de suite allors   :Twisted Evil:   lol non je blague ...

Par contre je suis présentement en train de compiler fluxbox ... c loooonnnggggggg   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

c'est une blague !! tu es en train de me dire que compiler 691Ko de source c'est long et bin t'aurait du emerger kde pour voir la différence  :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

Bonjour les gens!

 *Yann wrote:*   

> Magandang araw

 

C'est bonjour en philippin, non? Komusta? (On atteint déjà la limite de mes connaissances là)

----------

## 3.1415

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fais pas trop froid là ? 

 

bonjour à toi gidem ; je reviens de ton magnifique pays et il y fait un temps absolument magnifique !

----------

## Yann

 *Quote:*   

> C'est bonjour en philippin, non?

 

Opo!

 *Quote:*   

> Komusta?

 

Mayap...

(faut pas aller trop loin non plus de mon côté  :Wink:  )

----------

## piecq

Moi aussi je veus souhaiter longue vie a la communauté gentoo Fr!  :Smile:  et un big merci au modo qui font apparement du beau boulot!  :Smile:  et merci a tous les contributeurs qui répondent si souvent a nos questions de noobs!  :Smile: 

----------

